# Suggestions needed....



## Mads Koch (Aug 3, 2004)

Thinking about replacing my Extralite the Post for a carbonpost. I would really like the Look Ergopost but I think the setback will push the saddle too far behind. I know it's possible to use the front setting of the seatpost but it wouldn't look good with the saddle as forward as possible on a seatpost with setback.

So my question is.... what kind of seatpost would you suggest for my KG486? Has to be of carbon and light!


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

What size seatpost does it use? If it is the 25.0 then you are basically stuck with the USE or Look for carbon. If it is the 27.2 then the choices are limitless. I highly recommend the USE alien carbon as it has almost no setback. There are others you can find that have zero setback if you need 27.2. The ones that come to mind are the LP composites, BP stealth, Syncros. There are many more, but those are the only ones that pop in my head.


----------



## Mads Koch (Aug 3, 2004)

Thanks for your answer. I have promised myself NEVER to use a Use(less) seatpost again because the clamp is really bad. The seatpost is 27,2mm and I know there is alot of seatposts... the one you have mentioned is design-like as my Extralite. I wants something like the Look Ergopost but something with no so much setback!


----------



## Mads Koch (Aug 3, 2004)

Something like this:










Looks really nice and the weight is 145 gram for 290mm so also perfect!


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

How about this post. It is on ebay for dirt cheap. https://i12.ebayimg.com/03/i/02/78/5e/99_1_b.JPG


----------



## Mads Koch (Aug 3, 2004)

spookyload said:


> How about this post. It is on ebay for dirt cheap. https://i12.ebayimg.com/03/i/02/78/5e/99_1_b.JPG


What is it? Ebay in US is too difficult for me because I live i Europe!


----------

